# Spring critique for Clippy...AND Ashley.



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

LOVE the clyde 
Clippy has a straight shoulder, with a low-tied neck. Also, the rear toes turn out, makeing the hocks turn in.

The clyde's rear two also turn out, but I can't critique further because I'm overcome by jealousy  If she is gone tomorrow, I have NO idea where she went XD


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol! Is that bad that the hocks turn in?


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Lol! Is that bad that the hocks turn in?


Any time the legs aren't squarely aligned (all bones and joints lining up on top of each other) that means more stress on the legs. However, that said some faults are worse than others.

In the case of Clippy, looking at the rear view, it appears that yes the toes are pointing out/hock in, but the whole leg is fairly evenly turned out....not so bad. Worse would be if from behind he looked like so >< hocks in a toes way out.....see "cow hocked" in this link 
Hoof and Leg Anatomy

For Ashley it is a harder to see what's going on with no rear view, but for drafts the ideal is actually hind legs set closer together with a bit of a turn to the hind leg.


Back to Clippy, what would concern me more is how far he stands with his legs out behind him. Maybe it's exaggerated standing that way, but I would guess it's always there. Again you are getting away from that good alignment, but this will also have an effect on riding him. It's going to be hard for him to reach under himself well with his hind legs when they start from back there.



Love the big fur piles....ah sping :wink:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

The major thing I see with Clippy is a long back and a slight ewe-neck. He is cute and I think he would look really good with some more muscle. :wink: You can see how his rump is a little slanted and not round and bulgy like you want it to be. When you ride, do lots of transitions like walk to trot, trot to canter, walk to canter, etc. Lots of trot work and uphill work will help with butt muscle as well. And the good thing is that as the butt muscle improves, so does the topline. For his neck, do lots of bends and turns. Do a 20-metre circle and gradually make it into a 10-metre and then 5-metre, while holding an inside bend (you could also do an outside bend for this). This will help engage his shoulder and get those neck muscles working. 

Hope this helps!

PS - The Clyde is drop-dead gorgeous. No critique for him!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you! I am glad that you told me how to build his muscle up. I have been wanting to know that for so long!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you! I am glad that you told me how to build his muscle up. I have been wanting to know that for so long!


No problem. The thing with muscle building is to just be consistent and work on it as much as you can, several times a week. It will take some time, but you will definitely notice a difference.  Also make sure to consider how much you are feeding him, in relation to how much you are working him. He seems a tad skinny to me. You may want to increase his feed, if you are going to work him harder.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been giving him 2 cups of grain, everytime i go out. He was a lot skinnier when i got him though, i have fatend him up quite a bit(compared to when i got him).


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Clippy does not have a ewe neck...
that I see


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Clippy can come live with me.... I will make room...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol^! And what disipline do ya'll think Clippy would be good for(besides gymkhana)?


----------

